
Is Mark Zuckerberg the Howard Roark of the web? - ceonyc
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/5/17/is-mark-zuckerberg-the-howard-roark-of-the-web.html
======
evo_9
No he's the Ellsworth Toohey of the Web.

